# Doctor Doom vs Naruto-verse



## Black Leg Sanji (May 30, 2012)

- Doom is transported to Narido by a cosmic entity

- His goal is to eliminate all the characters 

Notes:

This is the classic version, no prep for obvious reasons 

Its him against the entire verse at once

If he cant do it alone he gets Ultron 

Can he do it?


----------



## Basilikos (May 30, 2012)

They all die.


----------



## God (May 30, 2012)

classic doom w/o prep 

and they're off to the respect threads


----------



## Kenzaki (May 30, 2012)

Edo Madara is too strong for Doom.


----------



## Krypton (May 30, 2012)

A stupid thread for no reason.

Know what? Doom gets rape in so many fashion it's not even funny, hell give him the Beyonder's power from Secret Wars and he still get raped.


----------



## Kenzaki (May 30, 2012)

Cease your foul words.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 30, 2012)

Doom managed to figure out a way to steal beyonder's/silver surfers powers

they all die like shit


----------



## Voyeur (May 30, 2012)

I think it should have be more of: Can they even hurt him?


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 30, 2012)

not sure if they can hurt him

but they still die like shit


----------



## Blue (May 30, 2012)

Voyeur said:


> I think it should have be more of: Can they even hurt him?



Easily, there's all sorts of shit in Nardo that ignores durability, because there's all sorts of shit that can't be killed.

If the whole verse dogpiles him as soon as he pops in, Narutoverse wins hard.

If they leave him alone and let him build an army of Doombots and make a master plan, Doom wins hard.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 30, 2012)

Krypton said:


> A stupid thread for no reason.
> 
> Know what? Doom gets rape in so many fashion it's not even funny, hell give him the Beyonder's power from Secret Wars and he still get raped.


 lol no



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Easily, there's all sorts of shit in Nardo that ignores durability, because there's all sorts of shit that can't be killed.
> 
> If the whole verse dogpiles him as soon as he pops in, Narutoverse wins hard.
> 
> If they leave him alone and let him build an army of Doombots and make a master plan, Doom wins hard.


 lol blue

Go back to bear hunting


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

Doom takes a sip of wine and Naruto-verse dies from too much awesome.


----------



## Light Summers (May 30, 2012)

Shinigami solos Doom. not sure about Ultron though, he's way too durable for them to take down due to the adamantium. cant recall any hax that could take him either. so he likely takes the whole verse


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 30, 2012)

Deliberate stomp thread.
Doom stomps this casually. His shields can take blasts from people like magneto. There is literally nothing narutoverse can do to him. As for edos, etc, he can just BFR them into hell or whatever. Even if you allow juubi based on the legends around him, they still get stomped.
And I'm loling at krypton thinking narutoverse can beat beyonder. Yeah... you won't last long here.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 30, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Easily, there's all sorts of shit in Nardo that ignores durability, because there's all sorts of shit that can't be killed.



The fact his forcefield saved him against a blast that knocked out Galactus for a little while doesnt count for anything?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (May 30, 2012)




----------



## DestinyDestroyer (May 30, 2012)

This song plays, of course

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcQ853ibg08[/YOUTUBE]

He doesn't even need to get off his seat to destroy them 



Krypton said:


> Know what? Doom gets rape in so many fashion it's not even funny, hell give him the Beyonder's power from Secret Wars and he still get raped.



Begone, foul creature


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (May 30, 2012)

Krypton said:


> A stupid thread for no reason.
> 
> Know what? Doom gets rape in so many fashion it's not even funny, hell give him the Beyonder's power from Secret Wars and he still get raped.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBDksrQU5s0&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]

NO ONE DEFEATS DOOM!!!

He foot dives on all of their asses


----------



## Es (May 30, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Easily, there's all sorts of shit in Nardo that ignores durability, because there's all sorts of shit that can't be killed.
> 
> If the whole verse dogpiles him as soon as he pops in, Narutoverse wins hard.
> 
> If they leave him alone and let him build an army of Doombots and make a master plan, Doom wins hard.


----------



## Angelos (May 30, 2012)




----------



## feebas_factor (May 30, 2012)

Doctor Doom thread? 
Well alright, but expect at least half the replies to ignore the match and just post about his badassery instead.



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Easily, there's all sorts of shit in Nardo that ignores durability, because there's all sorts of shit that can't be killed.
> 
> If the whole verse dogpiles him as soon as he pops in, Narutoverse wins hard.
> 
> If they leave him alone and let him build an army of Doombots and make a master plan, Doom wins hard.



This. Realistically, if it was actually classic Doom vs. the whole Narutoverse at once with zero prep, he'd lose. There's enough hax that bypass durability and he won't be able to deal with it all at once.

But of course the scenario given doesn't specify that. OP only said:


Black Leg Sanji said:


> - Doom is transported to Narido by a cosmic entity



So he just kills whoever he meets upon arrival and hides away for a while to hatch some grand master plan for elegantly and ruthlessly dispatching/subjugating the entire verse at once.

Kind of renders the "no prep" restriction a bit pointless though.


----------



## Blue (May 30, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> This. Realistically, if it was actually classic Doom vs. the whole Narutoverse at once with zero prep, he'd lose. There's enough hax that bypass durability and he won't be able to deal with it all at once.



Thank you!

Jesus. I get so many reaction images posted just for being reasonable. But yeah,  with no conditions, Doom wins.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (May 30, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Jesus. I get so many reaction images posted just for being reasonable



Not sure if serious....


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2012)

Dr Doom Rapes. He is an alpha class threat at any given time


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2012)

Three MAD SPACE GODS failed to kill a victor von doom with no prep.

Narido gets lolstomped


----------



## AfterGlow (May 30, 2012)

Bring plenty of lube


----------



## feebas_factor (May 30, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Three MAD SPACE GODS failed to kill a victor von doom with no prep.



>>Contextless powerscaling.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 30, 2012)

You know... I'm kinda surprised Blue isn't being overtly snide right now. This is an interesting case study


----------



## Aarvex (May 31, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]OLIgY2cBMCs[/YOUTUBE]



It's incredible when Tony Stark is the third smartest person in a room.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 31, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Realistically, if it was actually classic Doom vs. the whole Narutoverse at once with zero prep, he'd lose. There's enough hax that bypass durability and he won't be able to deal with it all at once.



I'm pretty sure doom has shown resistance to almost every known haxx type. Which haxx are you referring to? IMO he can solo the HST.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 31, 2012)

Edited the OP since there was some confusion

Also nice to see it has gotten past page 1, better than only a few posts or none at all


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 31, 2012)

Classic Doom has survived blasts from cosmics with his barrier, realistically he makes the verse look even worse in intelligence seeing as how he's taken powers from cosmics and vastly above the Narutoverse with his science H4X. Classic doom should also have powerful sorcerory, a combo of his mother teaching him dark arts+what he learnt from those monks that saved him in the ice+science H4X. His dark arts will protect him from various H4X, I'll find feats for those later.





A feat of willpower, he has many ridiculous ones around


Doom can transfer his mind




Can also do stuff like open portals, wield Magik/Illyana's Soul sword, perform what's known as dreamtime and more. He also got some of Beyonder's tech did'nt he?He's got tech to steal powers from Silver Surfer and harness power from Thor's Mjolinir but those he does'nt carry on him, so it's a prep thing I guess.

Blitzing is out of the question, he's fought practically every superhero group and most super villains atleast once clash with him.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 31, 2012)

like I said before

they all die like shit


----------



## Endless Mike (May 31, 2012)

This is hardly fair... but yeah, no Narutoverse "hax" will do shit to him. And he has hax of his own (Ovoid Mind Transfer, anyone?)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 31, 2012)

Doctor doom has used the powers of beings better than them on many occassions, ignoring the fact he has more H4X than the Narutoverse thanks to his sorcerory and ridiculously broken science, him jacking bodies to troll them and using their powers in more creative and powerful ways would be hilarious.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 31, 2012)

Oh god

Doom with the Akimichi Clans enlarging power literaly crushing characters like ants


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 31, 2012)

Who's the kid?


----------



## Blue (May 31, 2012)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Oh god
> 
> Doom with the Akimichi Clans enlarging power literaly crushing characters like ants



Yes, that's a great idea. Switch bodies with some fat piece of shit that would instantly get liquefied. 

Anyway, getting no-limits fallacy with the shield here. Can it prevent a space-time warp? Can it stop a shinigami? Can it stop genjutsu chakra? Even if it can stop all of that, WILL it? It lets benign stuff through, obviously. 
Does it have unlimited power? 

And how is switching bodies not a really, really terrible idea?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 31, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Anyway, getting no-limits fallacy with the shield here. Can it prevent a space-time warp? Can it stop a shinigami? Can it stop genjutsu chakra?




I get the feeling that genjutsu will accomplish nothing


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2012)

Lina Inverse said:


> Who's the kid?



Valeria Richards


----------



## Endless Mike (May 31, 2012)

Not to mention that all of his senses are filtered through the computers in his armor.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 31, 2012)

Also, wouldnt him reacting to one of Beyonders blasts give him very high reactionspeed?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 31, 2012)

He was messing with space warps back in his teenage years, too. It can also keep out magic and spirits. Comparing Naruto attacks to Doom's defenses is a joke.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2012)

put him against Aizen and give Aizen a free shot with KS 


surely that'll help


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 31, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Yes, that's a great idea. Switch bodies with some fat piece of shit that would instantly get liquefied.
> 
> Anyway, getting no-limits fallacy with the shield here. Can it prevent a space-time warp? Can it stop a shinigami? Can it stop genjutsu chakra? Even if it can stop all of that, WILL it? It lets benign stuff through, obviously.
> Does it have unlimited power?
> ...



No limits fallacy? OK, it has feats of taking attacks galactus can't. That's the limit.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 31, 2012)

BLS while I agree, you limited this thread to classic doom. We'd have to sick to classic doom.

1. Doom can jack bodies, he can keep switching, he won't need some random fatso when he's vastly above anything Narutoverse has. If he wants to he can take a top tier just for lulz. Posted those scans

2. His shields have taken far worse than any attack Narutoverse can offer, no Bijuu bombs or giant rock is doing anything.  Posted those scans as well.

3. He has incredible willpower, enough to resist things such as certain telepaths or contain the power of cosmics in his body or torture etc. I posted a scan of classic doom, BLS posted the same, more can be posted. Plus he uses machinery to sense, scan etc much like Ironman. Genjutsu is out, so is Tsukiyomi torture. Not to mention Doom has hypnosis.


Not saying it will work on everyone or that he'll hypnotise someone when he's facing multiple opponents. Plus he's got powerful sorcerory, second only to Strange and even then he makes up for that difference with tech to amp his magic to such levels. 

4. Doom's mind processes data as fast as a super computer, not a figure of speech considering his feats of intelligence


5. Doom has mental teleportation tech


Even Portable dimensional teleportation, he can modify it to use on himself for jumping dimensions


6. Time shift bomb


7. Here he shows he has special circuitry to make him immune towards a time displacement device he made


Here's something for mental attacks, this guy had the power of several 100 million-billion minds in him


Got electricity above anything in Narutoverse


Do I keep going?Some of this stuff he won't carry on him but he still carries enough H4X for this. He's linked to a lot of stuff like his time platform as well.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 31, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> BLS while I agree, you limited this thread to classic doom. We'd have to sick to classic doom.



Havent we done that so far?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 31, 2012)

Could have sworn I saw a scan of him resisting torture from hell that was post classic, eh not like he can't do that as classic either.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 31, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Could have sworn I saw a scan of him resisting torture from hell that was post classic, eh not like he can't do that as classic either.



Ah that

Yeah, just removed it


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2012)

This is not DC, "Classic" is really not a valid measurement of Doom

You can even say modern doom is classic doom given how he was restored thanks to Kristoff's help


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2012)

What's the general distinction between classic and ~not-classic/modern in Marvel ?

Is there one ?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 31, 2012)

Oh hey, someone posted scans instead of being straight up confrontational  Why is everyone acting like this? Blue isn't being is old antagonistic self in this thread. If he was I'd be the first guy jumping up going fuck that guy. But he isn't, he is treating it like an actual debate and you guys should too. Post scans, prove your arguments. I doubt Blue is an expert on Doom to know what he is capable of.

I know everyone is angry about how the past 3 weeks have gone but that isn't really Blue's fault... technically. lazy fucker


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2012)

None whatsoever.
Certainly, not any like there is in DC
Specially since Doctor Doom and the fantastic four have no problem whatsoever with time travel


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 31, 2012)

I guess Golden-Silver-Bronze-Modern are the only valid classifications then


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2012)

There are clear difrences in writing styles that sort of fall in certain decades, for example, the ninetees were infamously X-TREME, and post marquis of death doom has just become something more of a sleeping dragon type of character, but the transition between them is much too gradual


----------

